# Job Offer



## knx5000 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi 

I am new here and I was wondering if you can help me make a decisions. Last week I went to ABu Dhabi for a Face to Face interview with ADCO and after the interview they offer me a job with this package. I was wondering if this is a package for grade 15 in IT job

Basic Salary: 22,248/month
Supplementary Allowance : 5,600 /month

General Allowance:3,240 / month


Also they provide the following
Future allowance: 38,000 (one a life time)
Accommodation: 200,000/year
Anual leave 42 days
Medical Insurance
Car loan 100,000 for 48 months installment no interest
Education Assistance up to 35,00 /child
End of Service Gratuity: 1.5 month gross salary 

I am still waiting for my medical result but I am still having a second though if I going to take this job offer

Also Is ADCO a good company to work with.


Thank you very much in advanced


----------



## ladynotingreen (Aug 5, 2011)

Is your salary offer in Dirham? I ask simply because it would give other people a better frame of reference to give you a response. 

Also, you may wish to consider posting in the salary thread in the Dubai forum, as that section seems to have the greatest number of people reading it.


----------



## randvv (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh yes, how silly of me.... All in dhs. Will try Dubai as well..... Thanks


----------



## randvv (Oct 24, 2011)

randvv said:


> Oh yes, how silly of me.... All in dhs. Will try Dubai as well..... Thanks


Oh sorry..... New to all this and thought it was my question!!!! Sorry!


----------



## knx5000 (Oct 27, 2011)

ladynotingreen said:


> Is your salary offer in Dirham? I ask simply because it would give other people a better frame of reference to give you a response.
> 
> Also, you may wish to consider posting in the salary thread in the Dubai forum, as that section seems to have the greatest number of people reading it.




Thanks you for the advice


----------

